# Hand Drawn Ales Now At Grumpy's



## Voosher (1/5/07)

I am happy to announce Grumpy's latest acquisition is a hand pump all the way from the UK.
The many pints of the Black Betty Porter I tested yesterday were magnificent.
Get yourselves up here for a pint of Real Ale.
:chug:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/5/07)

*shakes a fist*

when are you opening Grumpy's in melbourne Voosher?  you'll have to get GA onto it

-Phill


----------



## capretta (1/5/07)

:angry: 
i agree! dont make me travel all the way from wollongong for a pint of the :golem impersonation: "precious"


----------



## Ross (1/5/07)

Voosher said:


> Get yourselves up here for a pint of Real Ale.
> :chug:



So is it naturally carbonated & being drawn direct from the cask? Otherwise it's not a "real ale"
If it is, then fantastic  :beer: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Voosher (1/5/07)

Ross said:


> So is it naturally carbonated & being drawn direct from the cask? Otherwise it's not a "real ale"
> If it is, then fantastic  :beer:
> 
> cheers Ross



All right, all right. Confession time. 
I just wanted to get beer flowing through it as quickly as possible so they are not Real Ales.
HOWEVER.
We feel that a hand pump without a real cask conditioned ale is like a Ferrari with a Hyundai engine.
As soon as practical we'll do the right thing by real ale drinkers.
In the meantime, every beer is still wonderful lovingly drawn by hand.
:beerbang:


----------



## dflower (1/5/07)

Voosher said:


> All right, all right. Confession time.
> I just wanted to get beer flowing through it as quickly as possible so they are not Real Ales.
> HOWEVER.
> We feel that a hand pump without a real cask conditioned ale is like a Ferrari with a Hyundai engine.
> ...



Looking forward to trying one on Friday night at the Stammtisch! :super:


----------



## KoNG (1/5/07)

what temp will you be serving at Voosher...?
I'm looking forward to winter, so that RO's cellar temp (hand pumped) ale drops below 18*C.


----------



## JSB (1/5/07)

yummo...!! will try and get up there on the weekend, need some supplies too !!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## T.D. (1/5/07)

I'll be heading down to SA on a bit of a road trip in August-Sept this year, so I'll definitely put Grumpy's on the list (was always gonna drop in, but even more now!).


----------



## Kai (1/5/07)

Ross said:


> So is it naturally carbonated & being drawn direct from the cask? Otherwise it's not a "real ale"
> If it is, then fantastic  :beer:
> 
> cheers Ross



Bah, if it's wet and I can drink it, it's real ale.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (1/5/07)

Voosher said:


> I am happy to announce Grumpy's latest acquisition is a hand pump all the way from the UK.
> The many pints of the Black Betty Porter I tested yesterday were magnificent.
> Get yourselves up here for a pint of Real Ale.
> :chug:



Heading to Nairne Saturday morning and by coincidence I am calling in for pizza at grumpys, will have to give it a bash. What stock do you have on the shelves at the moment? Been a little light on in the past. I don't get up there as much as I used to.

BYB


----------



## Voosher (1/5/07)

It will almost certainly be the Porter on the handpump over the weekend. It's on now but as I have a day off tomorrow it has a chance of lasting into the weekend.
Serving temp is as close as I can get to true celllar temp. Ultimately I'll set up the water cooler but for now they're coming out just fine on a straight pour. Praise to mild weather.
Enough typing. It's my day off. I'm drinking.
:chug:


----------



## milpod (2/5/07)

Use to order from Grumpys all the time,the time factor it took to get to vict put me off.

They never had stock,it was were waiting for it.

Found shops in vic that do better deals,for 2 day wait,Grumpy orders always took 3 weeks minimum to get here,then said wait longer,FOR A PARTIAL.nO THANKS.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/5/07)

milpod: the brew shop has done a complete turn around now that voosher and brad are running it, now i get my grumpy orders next day or day after, you should give them another go as there partials and masterbrews are to die for :beerbang: 

no affiliation ect.

-Phill


----------



## Batz (2/5/07)

milpod said:


> Use to order from Grumpys all the time,the time factor it took to get to vict put me off.
> 
> They never had stock,it was were waiting for it.
> 
> Found shops in vic that do better deals,for 2 day wait,Grumpy orders always took 3 weeks minimum to get here,then said wait longer,FOR A PARTIAL.nO THANKS.




I was a big customer of Grumpys once as well,I liked the free freight for orders over $100.Do they still do that?It was quite a saving on big orders.

Batz


----------



## Aaron (2/5/07)

I don't know about the shipping deal but they certainly have the stock levels up again. When I was a up there a few weeks ago there was even plenty of Master Brews, something that got many brewers started, etc on the shelf.

I look forward to getting up there for a hand drawn ale and a real ale when it hits the tap.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (6/5/07)

Voosher said:


> It will almost certainly be the Porter on the handpump over the weekend. It's on now but as I have a day off tomorrow it has a chance of lasting into the weekend.
> Serving temp is as close as I can get to true celllar temp. Ultimately I'll set up the water cooler but for now they're coming out just fine on a straight pour. Praise to mild weather.
> Enough typing. It's my day off. I'm drinking.
> :chug:



Well as I said, I headed up that way Saturday and it was great to see the shelves stocked. I didn't buy nowhere enough to empty the shelves. I was to busy trying the beer :chug: . Must say I have never had a beer poured from a hand pump before, further more never really knew how they worked.Unless I misunderstood, plain old air is used to carbonate. I will have to look into one for home. No need for gas, not that I would want all my beers this way. Thanks voosher for the run down.

BYB


----------

